# Plumbers truck explodes



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

Link to web site not allowed

Please read the rules.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

If it was an insurance job it was it was a bit of overkill. Were you looking for plumbing and found porno, or looking for porno and found plumbing? :whistling2:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Mods will like this one.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Read the rules

Thanks


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Damn


----------



## LoKo498 (Jan 20, 2009)

What was the link?


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

ya must be good! whats the link?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Plumbing Truck for sale CHEAP.....Needs work.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> Plumbing Truck for sale CHEAP.....Needs work.


 Thats the same one I found. I wonder if they banned the link due to its to a forum style page? But I thought the rules said you can link to other forums as long as its not spam or your own forum.

So here goes the link to the forum http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/news/2367852/posts and a link to the news article http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/10/22/2720745.htm

If I am wrong on interpreting the rules the modes can always remove the links.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

you'd think they would have separated the regulators and capped the bottles for transport! lazy lazy!!!! osha would have fined them pretty good out here.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

That was almost my van. I love TurboTorch TX504 torches on MAPP bottles for most smaller work (<2"). One day I forgot to remove the bottle from the torch head. As I pulled out from the curb the bottle sort of fell over (I had forgotten it leaning against something instead of properly put away) and the trigger hit something, igniting the flame. Luckily I heard it and immediately pulled over and put out the cardboard box it had lit up. Now I ALWAYS remove the bottle from the torch - every time - no matter what.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

futz said:


> That was almost my van. I love TurboTorch TX504 torches on MAPP bottles for most smaller work (<2"). One day I forgot to remove the bottle from the torch head. As I pulled out from the curb the bottle sort of fell over (I had forgotten it leaning against something instead of properly put away) and the trigger hit something, igniting the flame. Luckily I heard it and immediately pulled over and put out the cardboard box it had lit up. Now I ALWAYS remove the bottle from the torch - every time - no matter what.


*Definitely ... Most dangerous tool I ever owned.*

*Had one before though, that had a secondary shut off, you could actually turn down the flame if necessary. Over the years a couple of plumbing trucks blew up around here.*
*Usually a "B" tank put away without turning the tank off ws the fault. A** bad practice!*

*Talking about "B" tanks what was the "MC" tank made for originally?*


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Thats the same one I found. I wonder if they banned the link due to its to a forum style page? But I thought the rules said you can link to other forums as long as its not spam or your own forum.
> 
> So here goes the link to the forum http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/news/2367852/posts and a link to the news article http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/10/22/2720745.htm
> 
> If I am wrong on interpreting the rules the modes can always remove the links.


The orig. link was surrounded by porno..I never new so many girls in my area carried on like that! :blink:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

It was good while it lasted. :thumbsup:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

slickrick said:


> The orig. link was surrounded by porno..I never new so many girls in my area carried on like that! :blink:


then quit hogging the link and pm it around.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Thats the same one I found. I wonder if they banned the link due to its to a forum style page? But I thought the rules said you can link to other forums as long as its not spam or your own forum.
> 
> So here goes the link to the forum http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/news/2367852/posts and a link to the news article http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/10/22/2720745.htm
> 
> If I am wrong on interpreting the rules the modes can always remove the links.


Your link is fine, the 1st link was not anyone you posted. There was porn links embedded in the 1st posted link, not the ones you posted, that is why they were removed.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> *Definitely ... Most dangerous tool I ever owned.*
> 
> *Had one before though, that had a secondary shut off, you could actually turn down the flame if necessary. Over the years a couple of plumbing trucks blew up around here.*
> *Usually a "B" tank put away without turning the tank off ws the fault. A** bad practice!*
> ...


Motor car headlamps


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> *Definitely ... Most dangerous tool I ever owned.*
> 
> *Had one before though, that had a secondary shut off, you could actually turn down the flame if necessary. Over the years a couple of plumbing trucks blew up around here.*
> *Usually a "B" tank put away without turning the tank off ws the fault. A** bad practice!*
> ...


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

MUST HAVE MISSED THE FIRST LINK...

On the other hand though, Can I say that I am glad the only thing of this sort that we carry on the van is a small can of Mapp Gas with a Tip on it... THAT would SUCK! We carry an extinguisher but not THAT BIG!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Maybe it was a burrito he ate for lunch


----------



## RollinSoLo (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks like it was one of Dem plumber terrorists.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

RollinSoLo said:


> Looks like it was one of Dem plumber terrorists.


What is going on here, we digging up older posts?


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

Indie said:


> What is going on here, we digging up older posts?


indie if ya had to ask,well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:whistling2:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

futz said:


> That was almost my van. I love TurboTorch TX504 torches on MAPP bottles for most smaller work (<2"). One day I forgot to remove the bottle from the torch head. As I pulled out from the curb the bottle sort of fell over (I had forgotten it leaning against something instead of properly put away) and the trigger hit something, igniting the flame. Luckily I heard it and immediately pulled over and put out the cardboard box it had lit up. Now I ALWAYS remove the bottle from the torch - every time - no matter what.



I have one of those a almost refuse to believe yours ignited anything on the first click. Mine seems to take 4 or 5 to get started.


----------



## Cleanmen2 (Apr 10, 2010)

Glad to see you guys noticed the stupidity of some of teh Plumbers downunder. This moron nearly killed an Apprentice and another employee. Mind you the wholesale damage to his neighbors is huge. WE are waiting to see if he gets fined or whether the Authorities will settled for the embarassment as payment in kind. Mind you he deserves to lose absolutely everything for his gross negligence. Lucky he doesnt have blood on his hands for life.
We have rules and regulations and most have a "she'll be right"attitude which is what generally sees innocent people killed or maimed


----------

